

Derek Sivers: Weird, or just different? [video] - hajrice
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1K5SycZjGhI&feature=sub

======
josh33
Now there's an idea for healthcare reform: pay doctors the months that you're
healthy, and not when you're sick.

~~~
dschobel
Yikes, I can't imagine any doctor wanting to take that deal without similarly
gaining full control over your diet, drinking, smoking, work and sleep habits.

~~~
rarrrrrr
It's already in your self-interest to be healthy. This is simply re-aligning
the doctor's interest with your own. Financially speaking, it's in most
western doctors' self-interest for you to be perpetually diseased. For
example, doctors are often found receiving kickbacks for prescribing medicines
or running certain expensive diagnostic tests.

How different would our system be if doctors had cause to participate in your
wellness? Encourage people to stop drinking soda, to negotiate bulk gym
memberships for all his clients, have a monthly newsletter full of healthful
recipes, have a staff person call every few weeks and ask how you've been
eating, exercising? Invite everyone on the newsletter to events like hiking,
bike riding, nutrition classes, etc?

When you call her up and have questions about improving your lifestyle, diet,
and exercise it's suddenly in her interest to spend time with you and give you
expert information.

Suddenly doctors everywhere would change their positions on some political
issues: AMA would push for better food quality laws (how about restricting
hydrogenated oil and HFCS like nearly every other 1st world country has
done?). We'd have a better chance to replace sugar and corn subsidies with
more healthful alternatives.

Wow; this would be huge... and it'll won't happen anytime soon. Too much money
is being made perpetuating the problems.

~~~
trafficlight
I would still think a doctor could make this work in an individual practice. I
would love to have a doctor like this.

------
vibhavs
Looks like this is the TED version of his blog post at sivers.org:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=668197>

~~~
gnurant
He expands on the blog post that gives just the street name example. The
combination of methods are different to arrive at the desired outcome. Reminds
me of programming and problem solving. Sometimes it helps to rethink the
problem. There may be multiple ways - each having their own advantages and
disadvantages.

